# Deconstructed my first turkey...fun!!



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I deconstructed my first turkey hen. I watched Natalie and Jon's video over and over and finally did it. By the 2nd one I was thinking...this is fun. I found them for .65 a lb. and they were unenhanced. I went back to buy more and they are over a dollar. I am sure they will go down in price soon. 

I could have bought a larger one...a Tom but wasn't sure how difficult that would be to cut apart.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope to join these ranks, soon.

I bought two turkeys last week. I figured one would be for me for Thanksgiving and one would be for the pets. As time passes, I have a strong feeling that they will end up both being for the pets because the price was so good and that's a LOT of meat!

Currently they are still frozen but I think next week, I'm going to watch the video and get to tackling my first turkey carving. I'm nervous because I'm not exactly a graceful swan and am afraid I'm going to slice myself open but I've done it with chicken successfully and I've never done that before!

Anyway, congratulations! I bet it feels good.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm with you, Serenity. I have a turkey waiting to be cut up, but I'm afraid I'll lose a finger in the process.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I watched Natalie and Jon's video and cut up my first turkey a couple weeks ago. I was amazed at how easy it was! I've gotta find some good deals so I can stock up and dedicate a few hours to hackin' 'em up! The dogs loved it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot! I'm glad our video has helped so many of you! Don't worry at all about it being hard or losing a finger in the process. Just go slow and all will work out, just takes some practice!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you'll find when you start the "turkey deconstruction" that, when done correctly, you won't need to "chop" forcefully. In fact, you only use the knife 5 times and there it isn't a chopping action at all. The video shows you where to insert the knife so you don't have to cut any bones (except the rib bones which are soft).


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's another hint. I placed a sandwhich bag on the mouse and watched it and paused as I was cutting up the turkey. That way I didn't have to worry about turkey blood/juice getting on my mouse. I am sure clear wrap would work just the same to keep liquid from getting into your keyboard.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yay for you, jodysmom....i'm waiting for prices to come down and then we'll stock up.

right now, the ones for 27 cents a pound are enhanced....and the ones that aren't are still 89 cents a pound at costco...but after thanksgiving, right after...that's when we'll get the deals....well, and as thanksgiving gets closer..

then i shall be watching video....


----------



## DeltaNDoc (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought turkeys last year but am afraid to tackle them... where can I find this video? lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DeltaNDoc said:


> I bought turkeys last year but am afraid to tackle them... where can I find this video? lol


How to break down a turkey in under 10 minutes | Prey Model Raw


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yes, that video was great! I wish I had a bigger dog and the freezer space for it...most of the pieces would be way too big and bony for him :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Yes, that video was great! I wish I had a bigger dog and the freezer space for it...most of the pieces would be way too big and bony for him :frown:


It would be a good source of boneless meat. I'm sure your little ones would be able to crunch up the ribs from it too. Just toss the bigger bones since turkeys are so cheap! Or donate them to a dog owner of larger dogs!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Hmm that's a good thought. Maybe I'll throw in the little frozen fishies that he refuses to eat too  I will check prices after Thanksgiving :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah Jodysmom! :biggrin:

Isn't it funny the big sense of accomplishment you feel?! I know I felt that way after I butchered my first turkey. I felt like I could do anything! LOL.

I am sure Jody will appreciate your hard work with all the yummy turkey she gets! :smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, you guys are brave.

I just destroyed my first turkey. I can't even say I "deconstructed" it... that word is too graceful for what just went down in my kitchen.  haha

Up until now I've only given them whole turkeys to tear apart between them, however one of my boys has decided to take on a cute little personality trait known as food aggression... so I thought it might be better to seperate the meals. 

I will watch the video next time (if there is a next time) before I go at it... 

Not always easy feeding your dogs PMR when you're a vegetarian. :/


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Julie said:


> Wow, you guys are brave.
> 
> I just destroyed my first turkey. I can't even say I "deconstructed" it... that word is too graceful for what just went down in my kitchen.  haha
> 
> ...


I couldn't even deconstruct a chicken before watching the video. Trust me..I gave up halfway through. But when you can deconstruct a turkey properly...it is not hard at all. I got the 2nd one done in half the time as the first one. The next time I get my hands on several turkeys I am going to portion them out at the same time because it really does keep getting easier. By the 2nd one...I was a pro:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep! It doesn't take long to learn the right places to cut! It took me a few tries before I got a routine down. Keep up the good work and make sure to take advantage of cheap turkeys while they're available!


----------



## DeltaNDoc (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, I will definitely check out that video!


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

I did it. Only cut myself once and it was with a bone. That bone got trashed but the rest is all good. Only took 15 minutes. The best part is that it only equally like 1.12 a day to fed both dogs or 4.47 for 4 days worth of food.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

hbwright said:


> I did it. Only cut myself once and it was with a bone. That bone got trashed but the rest is all good. Only took 15 minutes. The best part is that it only equally like 1.12 a day to fed both dogs or 4.47 for 4 days worth of food.


Cool!

I found the hardest part was getting the plastic piece that holds the legs together off.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Jodysmom said:


> I couldn't even deconstruct a chicken before watching the video. Trust me..I gave up halfway through. But when you can deconstruct a turkey properly...it is not hard at all. I got the 2nd one done in half the time as the first one. The next time I get my hands on several turkeys I am going to portion them out at the same time because it really does keep getting easier. By the 2nd one...I was a pro:smile:


not giving up yet after what everyone has said about the video... i will check it out and try again! the price of turkey right now is just too irresistible, and the cats love it too.  

& LOL jodysmom... that piece of plastic really frusterated me, then i realized the turkey was still frozen inside and it was frozen in place. i need to work on my patience.


----------

